# new member here, and in need of help



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

hello everybody:seeya: im new to this forum so forgive me if i do somthing wrong. i have 2 1967 lemans (both auto's) and a 67 gto with a 4 speed. the gto is first on my need to finnish list. its solid car, but its missing a few key parts. it is a factory 4 speed car, but the only parts i have is the driveshaft, bellhousing, munchie trans, center console, pedals, and the clutch rod to the z-bar. i need a complete flywheel and clutch assembly, z-bar (or kit), fork, throwout bearing, and hurst shifter with linkage. its a long list, and im trying to find out where to buy the stuff, can any of you guys help?:confused


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

try performanceyears
paddock
the parts place
year one
one will be helpful
place a wish list here,,,members here sell parts also
oh,,,and welcome to the board


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums!
Don't forget about e-bay, I was able to score alot of hard to find needed parts on there.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum,

There is a classic car junk yard on Hwy 411 in White, Ga called Old Car City. They have several 66 and 67 pontiac a-bodies on their yard and I am not sure if any are 4 speeds. The guy's name is Greg and his cell phone number is (770) 298-3668. 

Good luck,


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Welcome...:cheers Criags List is another resource for hard to find parts...


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

many thanks, performance years has a complete zbar kit for $209 soposed to come with everything to make the clutch work. summit racing has a clutch kit for $280 and soposedly comes with a flywheel, they also have a hurst shifter that may work for $225. think those parts will work? the shifter states that it will work with or without the console, what do you guys think?


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

just found out that the flywheel is a crappy piece, not going to order it. would still like to know if the hurst shifter will work though


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Welcome aboard and hope to see pics once the cars are finished


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

some part #s or links to the products would help us help you.


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

sorry bout that, heres the shifter link 
Hurst 3916822 - Hurst Competition/Plus Shifter Installation Kits - summitracing.com

and heres the zbar kit from performance years Item: RPU67K 
This kit includes the following items: RPU67(Z-Bar), GMU103(Clutch Rod), RPU208(Clutch Spring), RPU222(Z-bar bracket), GMU110(Clutch Fork), GMU111(Bellhousing Ball Stud), GMU112(Frame Ball Stud), GMU114(Engine Ball Stud), GMU116(4) - (Clutch Pedal Bushings),
GMU117(3) - (Nylon Countershaft Seat), GMU118(Countershaft seal felt), GMU118A(Countershaft retainer clip), & RPU220(Fork push rod and swivel). 


looks like the zbar kit has everything i need and more, proably the best way to go to save time and headaches. i dont know if the shifter will work with a console or if it has the install kit with it. any help would be great


----------

